# Big Problems with Kontakt 4.1 upgrade



## stevenson-again (Jun 21, 2010)

currently having quite a headache with kontakt 4.1.

since upgrading my old template that had the kontakt 4 player and kontakt 3.5 will not load. the konakt 4 components (spitfire) are getting the error 'ERROR: no big enough memory block to load sample'.

i have reduced the instrument preload down to 18kb to no effect, and i have been noticing that samples are not loading into the memory server as you would expect. it does not get past 0.69 Gb. of course trying to continue leads plogue to crash.

i have loaded the template successfully in purged mode and i will poke about to see if i can't make it go, but it appears to be that kontakt 4 is not loading its samples into the memory server. it was just a few days ago before i installed the upgrade. one can draw ones own conclusions....

also, the standalone kontakt app is only 4.0. is there not a standlone 4.1?


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 21, 2010)

Somehow it looks like something got messed up during the update installation. There is a 4.1 standalone, that's what's making me wonder. Maybe the updated memserver also didn't get installed correctly. I suggest you remove 3.5 + 4.0 completly, then install the 4.1 version.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 21, 2010)

spitting chips here. just wrote a detailed technical help request and when i sent there was some big error and i lost the post. i re-did it and i get a 'server downtime' error. fortunately i have saved the second post.

i have tried re-installing. i cannot remove 3.5 because i need it for requiem.

the standalone i have has the version number as: 4.0.0.2475

i am going to try and trash prefs, and then i am going to trash the app and try and re-install the free player.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 21, 2010)

Rohan -

Might be a silly q but did you have the Mem server loaded (even with 0 Mb samples loaded) in the background when you did the update?

This may cause this problem.

Or even - having the mem server open when you start using K4.1 over the previous version. 

It needs to open the mem server itself at least once for some reason.

cheers,

Paul


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 21, 2010)

its not a silly question at all. the answer is no and no. i am pretty aware that you cannot have 2 programs accessing the memory server - ie kontakt in program and kontakt in another. you have to shut down the memory server always.

i am pretty sure i did not have the memory server up when i did the update. i think i ran that session on the computer only to install kontakt 4 and the library.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 21, 2010)

stevenson-again @ 21.6.2010 said:


> i have tried re-installing. i cannot remove 3.5 because i need it for requiem.



Requiem should most certainly be possible to load in K4 and above. You don't need K3.5.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 21, 2010)

well, requiem won't load into the kontakt 4 player. they will, but they will timeout. this is why the template, which is pretty big, is half 3.5 half kontakt player.

i could try removing the 3.5 instances in the template i suppose and then close down the 3.5 server and then try to load samples. i seriously doubt that deleting the 3.5 app from the HD would make the slightest bit of difference. i think what i'll do first is reinstall the player.

trashing the prefs made no difference.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 21, 2010)

Then load it in full Kontakt 4, NOT the Player? Of course, if you have it? If you don't, you should. :D


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 21, 2010)

the update updated the player to the full version. but the full version does not load the samples into the memory server - i don't know why. i just reinstalled the player, overwriting the full version of the AU and it is loading into memory server just fine.

i can't load into the full version because the full version does not seem to be working with the KMS for version 4.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 21, 2010)

You'll get a problem mixing 3.5 and 4.1 anyway. Especially if you want to use the new background load which reduces loading time up to 100%. You need to resave patches, etc. If you don't have K4.1 (full), I recommend to get it as soon as possible. There is absolutely no reason to keep 3.5. 

After that, I would recommend not to mix 3.5. and 4.1 in a template. It really looks as if something is messed up on your system.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 21, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> the update updated the player to the full version. but the full version does not load the samples into the memory server - i don't know why. i just reinstalled the player, overwriting the full version of the AU and it is loading into memory server just fine.
> 
> i can't load into the full version because the full version does not seem to be working with the KMS for version 4.



If you have the full 4.1 remove ALL Kontakt version you have installed, and reinstall only the latest one.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 21, 2010)

hang on a second - i still have quite a lot of templates that rely heavily on 3.5. if i uninstall 3.5 then will the templates load automatically in 4.1?

i would doubt that....but i would be happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 21, 2010)

You could also try uninstalling everything, than install 3.5 and 4.1 again.


----------



## Polarity (Jun 21, 2010)

I guess you are on Mac?

On XP 32bit I installed Kontakt 4 full over the Player version...
I used it beside Kontakt 3.5 also inside VEPRO without big problems. 

Kotankt 4 open easily K3 multis...
but I don't understand if you mean "opening K3 multis with replacing K4 instances inside VEPRO or Bidule kind of things automatically".

Probably not... I think you have to replace all K3s with K4 manually, open in K4s the same multis and resave the full set.

For the passage from K4 Player to K4 Full, the multis should load as if nothing changed.

However I'd follow the suggestion the others gave.
Deinstall both, and reinstall both...
Maybe try 3.5 and 4.0 only, and see if it works right, before passing to 4.1.
My Kontakt 4.0 came from the Komplete 6 update discs.

Hope it helps.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 21, 2010)

I have K3.5 and K4.1 running in Bidule. and they are both loading their own memory servers. FYI


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 21, 2010)

reddognoyz @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> I have K3.5 and K4.1 running in Bidule. and they are both loading their own memory servers. FYI



+1. Me too - sorry I missed this point first time around.

cheers,

P


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 21, 2010)

> I have K3.5 and K4.1 running in Bidule. and they are both loading their own memory servers. FYI



yep - don't know why it isn't working for me. i am also only getting 4.0.0 as the standalone so i suspect it is related to that - some installer issue or other. i have pacifist so i might dig into the installer and see what it is they have sent me.

as i said, reinstalling the kontakt 4 player has meant i can access my template for now, but i need to be able to rootle around in some of these libraries to make them work properly (for me) so i would like to be able to use 4.1.

at this stage i await native instruments. but it doesn't sound like it is a very common issue.


----------



## SvK (Jun 21, 2010)

There is a 
"Use Memory Server" on / off tab in the preferences of Kontakt 4.1 for what it's worth......

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jun 21, 2010)

stevenson:

options / memory

SvK


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 23, 2010)

oh yeah - i have been playing around a lot with that. i got a response from NI - it seems the problem is that my standalone app is not 4.1. they have sent through a patch and some instructions. i will have to go through that when i get a chance to get everything going.

the installer shouldn't be installing 4.0.0. something is wrong there it seems.


----------

